# SoundStream Van Gogh Amps



## jprindle (May 13, 2012)

I have some SS Van Goghs, I don't even know how many. At least 3 1600.2, and a few 4 channel amps (one is a 500.4, the other is the next size down, not sure about the 3rd one).

Any idea what these are worth? And what are your thoughts on them? They have always been great for me, but I don't have the room for them on my next install. Thanks


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

They are worth a good amount of pennies. 

I would figure the 1600.2 can fetch anywhere from 200 to 300 bucks depending on condition.

The 500.4 I would estimate 150 to 250 bucks.

So once you add all of them you got a nice grand worth of amps.


----------



## jprindle (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I had dreams of using the 1600.2 amps in some crazy setup, but it never happened. I do like the fact that these were made in the USA. I'll have to get some pictures up


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

jprindle said:


> Thanks for the reply! I had dreams of using the 1600.2 amps in some crazy setup, but it never happened. I do like the fact that these were made in the USA. I'll have to get some pictures up


a sticker that says "made in USA" does not promote the most confidence, I would suspect with the way things were going at that company at that time, that the boards may have been engineered by Karl Cummings, and the amps may have been assembled in the US, but logic would seem to indicate that the PCB they used, came off a boat, and probably already populated with lots of parts using the economical Chinese production lines from the time period that the mothership had going on in umbrella fashion from the other audio holdings of the conglomerate.

I don't know if that's really true, but that red board with the Chinese-product looking silkscreen font, has Power Acoustik-like properties, haha...

and don't get me wrong about it, I'm not saying we shouldn't allow that sticker: "Handcrafted in the USA" to mean something here, but being realistic I would guess that most of the craft part was done overseas and maybe a little screw turning happened stateside. And yet, still a great series and you don't hear about them burning up like some of the other series they put out at that time, and before.

It's likely they were the relative equals of the Tarantula and Da Vinci one-off's, or first series run, but the designer of those amps may not feel that way... especially since they were priced a step lower and had slightly less in the "overkill" that those amps' standard of quality, shared.

The way they knocked off that series with a quickness and flooded the gray market channels didn't help at all, I really don't know why it was necessary unless the initial sales of the amps were abysmal. I hypothesize from some of Grizz Archer's comments, and because you essentially had all the cost of the higher end lines in the build quality and the retail was quite high to match, essentially creating a marketing snafu. If you say anything to put the Reference/Rubicon above these, you can't get away with it because they were all very similarly built, with the Van Gogh line essentially an art piece that had the champion's guts.

anyways, I'd suspect Tricky Ricky to have slightly low-balled the actual value, or I'm an optimist since I would believe the 1600.2 should get 400 at auction in near mint, non abused condition.

I don't know how many people ran these in 2 ohms mono, but there is some admissions from the internet hotline, or gossip/rumor mill, to say that they were designed to run that much current through, but damn! what a current monster to do it. I'd like to know what kind of real numbers a 1600.2 generates on a Steve Meade test box, a la, Big D wiz's youTubes.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a 500.4 for repair and I tested it out for power.....let me look for that vid or numbers.


----------



## CrossFired (Jan 24, 2008)

There worth keeping if you need a ballzy SQ amp. I found them to be the cleanest amps SS ever made.




jprindle said:


> I have some SS Van Goghs, I don't even know how many. At least 3 1600.2, and a few 4 channel amps (one is a 500.4, the other is the next size down, not sure about the 3rd one).
> 
> Any idea what these are worth? And what are your thoughts on them? They have always been great for me, but I don't have the room for them on my next install. Thanks


----------



## jprindle (May 13, 2012)

I might keep a couple of them, and sell the rest. I went overboard on these amps 

Tricky Ricky, do you repair amps? I have one 500.4 that needs repair...


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got a couple Van Gogh's too, but mine are cosmetically a mess, so I'll probably
never sell them because I'd have to let them go too cheap. They do sound good, but
I've mostly moved on to Audison.


----------



## maintrain (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd be interested in one of the smaller ones if you're willing to sell


----------



## Honz Brix (Jan 16, 2015)

I have two Van Gogh 1600.2 amps never been used and still wrapped in the plastic. What do you think those might be worth?


----------



## Tcm35s (Dec 27, 2011)

I would be interested in the 500.4


----------



## brump3 (Jan 15, 2008)

very good amp


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Still have any of your VGAs? Looking for a 1600.2.


----------



## jprindle (May 13, 2012)

Yes, I still have a few 1600.2 amps.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

PM Sent.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

I ran a Van Gogh 500.4. It was a nice amp.


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

The Van Gogh amps are awesome, they really are. The specs on them say it all really.
I still have a VGA800.5 that is going into my sons Mustang.
Sold the 1600.2 because I'm going with McIntosh instead but they are very nice.

I like what SoundStream wrote in their manual something like: Congratulations you now own the best amplifier produced in the world. Not kidding

But they are very clean and pack a lot of power. 
Enjoy


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

These were great amps. A single 500.4 ran fronts passive and a 12 perfectly for 5 years and I sold it for the same price I bought it 5 years later. Def collectors items. ESP mint

Id put the mint 1600.2 for $400 on ebay and see what happens. Ya never know.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

jprindle said:


> Yes, I still have a few 1600.2 amps.


Did you receive my PM?


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Still interested...




Honz Brix said:


> I have two Van Gogh 1600.2 amps never been used and still wrapped in the plastic. What do you think those might be worth?


Willing to part with one?


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

I may be able to help you out on a VGA1600.2. 
Buddy I am selling to is going to hold out for a McIntosh amp for bass. 

Let me know, I have box too.


----------



## ThreeMan (May 11, 2009)

Marky said:


> I may be able to help you out on a VGA1600.2.
> Buddy I am selling to is going to hold out for a McIntosh amp for bass.
> 
> Let me know, I have box too.


Could you shoot me a PM with details and pics? 

Sorry for hijacking the thread. :blush:


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

Will do, I need to get the amp back from my buddy. 
I should see him this week sometime. 

They really are very nice amplifiers the specs are as good as the first generation Nakamichi PA series amps. Dampning factor is 500 or better S/N ratio of 115 and thd is 0.003 IIRC. 
There was one in the truck that I bought and I couldn't believe one amp was driving entire system. That was a VGA800.5 and I am keeping that thing. 
I started buying more for a new system in my new truck but I decided to go with McIntosh instead. 
I recommend the Van Gogh amps for sure, they are a work of art.


----------



## 58458 (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you have any 1600.2's left?


----------

